# Short hair vrs. Medium length hair. Who owns 1 of each???



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Is there a condsiderable amount of difference in shedding?

Tipsy needs a new home...she somes from a multiple pet household.
She is 1 yrs old, no shots and obviously not been spayed.

I had alot more questions for the owner...so we will see.
I am nervous about the fur though, I have always been partial 
to very short coats in my pets.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I LOVE my longhaired kitties! I wanted longhaired babies, but I fell in love with the twins.  

I've held short haired kitties that have left hair all over what I was wearing, so I don't know that it makes that much difference. Cinderella sheds in little tufts, so they're easy to see and just pick up with a dustbuster or even my fingers. Cleo sheds individuals hairs, but she's letting me brush her much more now, so it's really not that bad.

I haven't noticed the little ones shedding at all - I'm not sure if they don't start until a certain age or what.

I think you adopt the cat you fall in love with - no matter what kind, color or hair length. :luv


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I might meet her tomorrow...
the owners would like to come to my home and meet us.

I think she is just gorgeous and would compliment my Spaz very well.

ETA: I am the biggest sucker for any animal that has 4 white feet.
Isnt that crazy...LOL!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I just want to echo Marie's sentiments. You fall in love with the Kitty, not her coat.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I never wanted long-hairs...and I didn't have ANY...until we moved to Georgia. Squirrely-Jo, Shadow, Shasta and Dusty have long to medium-long hair. Shasta's is the longest, and most fine. It is prone to tangling, but she lets me brush her and she also lets me clip her when we can't keep her hair tamed. I've never had any trouble with the others tangling too badly. Shadow is the only cat whose hair I can find around the house...but I know that is because she and LuckyDuck wrestle and he pulls it out in tufts, she isn't shedding it.


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

I find the shedding situation similar in cats as with dogs. The short heaired animals are constantly shedding up a storm, but they're all little hairs so they're not really noticable unless you have a dark dog/white carpet or couch. My chow-mutt, when she sheds, she sheds big and infrequently. That, however, is managable with conistent grooming. A good bath every month gets out that undercoat and she doesn't really shed much in between. I'd much rather deal with that than the constant shedding my lab used to do.

Gracie ---









does shed, but not any more than my short haired kitties, and maybe less.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Tre is medium haired, everyone else is short.

I find short hairs everywhere. I find medium length clumps around the house. 

So, to me at least, the short hair is short, but everywhere and the medium is in clumps.

I was suprised, I was thinking it would be the same and it's not.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen has long, fine hair, and she doesn't seem to shed much. Of course I brush her a little every day, just because she loves it.
The only place I find her hair is in the carpet on the top level of her cat tree. That's one of her favorite lounging and play places.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I have the same story as other people here -- Rookie is long-haired and she tends to shed in clumps. I think that's probably easier than picking up individual hairs. 

She also develops knots in her fur that she won't let us touch, so it also means taking her to the vet about once a year to have her whole stomach shaved, where all her long hair is. I bet a medium-hair cat wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

O.k. 
Well, I have her here. 
The picture of her is very deceiving...she is actually really tiny.
I bet she only weighs 5 pounds...I cant believe she had kittens.

Her fur is really really fine and fly away. I think that is why it feels different. Full of static, so it sticks to your face. She has *terrible* dandruff too
I did not ask the previous owners what they were feeding her.
I am glad that she goes crazy for the canned food.
I will introduce her to raw food as soon as she settles in.

My short hair cat barely sheds at all. I think that his diet is great!


----------

